# 250cd/m2 ausreichend für Gaming?



## dogunero (28. März 2019)

*250cd/m2 ausreichend für Gaming?*

Hallo PCGH.                                                              
  Reicht 250cd/m2 aus fürs zocken ich wollte mir diesen monitor hollen aber ein freund meint 250 wäre wenig aber braucht man echt mehr?      MSI Optix MAG27CQ-7015 WQHD Monitor Curved 68,5cm (27,0") >>Displays<< online kaufen | OTTO                      vielen dank für antworten


----------



## PCGH_Manu (28. März 2019)

*AW: 250cd/m2 ausreichend fÃ¼r gaming?*

Nein. In normal beleuchteten Räumen braucht man sogar nur ca. 150 cd/m², meine ich. 250 ist da als Maximalwert mehr als ausreichend, auch wenn die meisten Monitore heutzutage mehr als 300 liefern. Es ist auch schon lange nicht mehr so, dass der Kontrast dadurch stark leidet. So dunkel wie möglich ist sowieso gesünder. Aber die Helligkeit ist halt immer individuell.


----------



## dogunero (28. März 2019)

*AW: 250cd/m2 ausreichend fÃ¼r gaming?*

Okay vielen dank für die schnelle und ausreichende antwort


----------



## -Xe0n- (28. März 2019)

*AW: 250cd/m2 ausreichend fÃ¼r gaming?*

Guck dir lieber mal im Saturn oder Media Markt an ob dich auf der Größe nicht ein curved Monitor stört. Für mich geht das auf 27" nämlich gar nicht


----------



## 0ssi (29. März 2019)

*AW: 250cd/m2 ausreichend fÃ¼r gaming?*

Die entscheidende Frage ist ob du auf dem Monitor mit Adaptive Sync oder mit Blur Reduction zocken willst denn wenn Letzteres dann kommt es darauf an wie viel Helligkeit der Monitor damit schafft !?
Mal angenommen die Helligkeit halbiert sich dann könnten 125cd/m² in heller Umgebung etwas zu dunkel wirken und in dem Fall würde eine Monitor mit höherer Maximalhelligkeit einen Vorteil bieten.


----------

